# Nervous about not getting a girl



## Kuji

I'm only 3 and a half weeks pregnant right now and there's already a lot of pressure for me to have a girl. At least as far as we know(not 100% sure if it went farther), there's been a line that the eldest has always been a girl ex. Great grandmother is the first born -> Her first born is my grandmother -> Her first born is my mother -> I am my mother's first born; so of course everyone is expecting my first born to also be a girl. And to make it worse, that side of the family only has baby boys between all the cousins and my siblings (6 boys) and people are looking at me, expecting me to break the chain and also follow the first born 'tradition'. 

So far, I'm almost convinced I'm having a girl, and I do want one bad. However I'd be just as happy with a boy(although I might be a tad upset at first anyway). What worries me the most is how disappointed people might be if I do have a boy :( It's just really scary right now. 

I also can't lie. I think I would cry a bit if I found out it was a boy. I'm sure I would get over it quick enough, but I guess I feel bad knowing I might be disappointed, even for a little while.


----------



## Misscalais

I think its not fair for family members to put their gender expectations out there. 
If you do happen to have a lovely healthy little boy then that's what was meant to be for you 1st. I have 3 boys and not long found out im pregnant with my 4th baby, hopefully a girl.
Fingers crossed you get your girl 1st though but I'm sure baby will bring you lots of love and happiness no matter what :)


----------



## winterbabies3

Just for that I wouldn't let family know what baby was. Haha I'd find out tho=) hope you get your girl!!


----------



## zmzerbe

Kuji said:


> I'm only 3 and a half weeks pregnant right now and there's already a lot of pressure for me to have a girl. At least as far as we know(not 100% sure if it went farther), there's been a line that the eldest has always been a girl ex. Great grandmother is the first born -> Her first born is my grandmother -> Her first born is my mother -> I am my mother's first born; so of course everyone is expecting my first born to also be a girl. And to make it worse, that side of the family only has baby boys between all the cousins and my siblings (6 boys) and people are looking at me, expecting me to break the chain and also follow the first born 'tradition'.
> 
> So far, I'm almost convinced I'm having a girl, and I do want one bad. However I'd be just as happy with a boy(although I might be a tad upset at first anyway). What worries me the most is how disappointed people might be if I do have a boy :( It's just really scary right now.
> 
> I also can't lie. I think I would cry a bit if I found out it was a boy. I'm sure I would get over it quick enough, but I guess I feel bad knowing I might be disappointed, even for a little while.

I know this doesn't help you in your current situation, but the fact that all of your family has girls as the first born just intrigues me. I dated a guy way back in high school and everyone in his family, the first born was a boy and took the father's first name as his middle name. The first born was always the only boy too.

My ex had 2 younger sisters, his dad had 1 younger sister, his grandfather had 6 younger sisters and his great grandfather had 3 younger sisters.


----------



## Kuji

Thanks girls! I can't help but hope it will be a girl but having a healthy baby is all that matters. I don't have a choice to wait and see anyway :haha: Fx it will be a girl but even if it's a boy, I can't complain. 

zmzerbe, that's really interesting and a neat idea! I guess we're far from the only ones where the first borns have been a specific sex :)


----------



## MyFavSurprise

I felt a ton of pressure this time to have a girl and I started to become afraid that it was a boy.. I was hoping so much for a girl and everyone thought it was a girl, I was almost sure.. We're having a second boy. At first I was disappointed but the response I got was great, nobody said anything about awwh it's not a girl or anything like I had expected and it made it easier to cope. I loove my first "mommy's boy" haha, he's such a lover..and am now excited to be having another.. I hope you find it easier to cope than you expect to now :)


----------



## Kuji

I know I'll be disappointed for maybe a few minutes, no doubt but I'll get over quickly. I wanted a baby for so long, I'm not about to be too picky! :haha: 

I think it would bother me less as long as I don't receive any comments about it, like you had. I know if they say something, I'll feel like I disappointed everyone and most likely cry. I wouldn't be so upset so much of the gender, just upset that I disappointed everyone.


----------



## Bananation

Hey, feeling the same here and Im really nervous since Im having my 20 weeks scan tomorrow and everybody wants a girl, my mom, my MIL,my OH well yeah everybody and I totally think the baby is a boy. We already have a 3 year old boy so yeah, I dont want to dissappoint everybody either. :(


----------



## cherryness

I really know how you feel. Id love a girl... My scan is on Tuesday and I'm so nervous! I have a little boy already and I love him to bits. Id love a daughter as I'm unsure if I want a third.


----------

